# 3DNes: A 3D NES Emulator



## dahood (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow. I was wondering what he is using to render it in 3D. and form where did he get the source to include in his rendering program etc. Amazin project.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 10, 2016)

I've seen this before, some people say it's sick or this is disrespectful, I personally see it a good way, twists on usual NES emulation.
Some game would look pretty good on this, perhaps port to the 3DS is required, would make sense some day!


----------



## Raylight (Mar 10, 2016)

This is going to either get shut down by nintendo or we will have one hell of an emulator its 50/50 or we will get the thing no one was expecting... nintendo hiring this guy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cammygirl192 said:


> I've seen this before, some people say it's sick or this is disrespectful, I personally see it a good way, twists on usual NES emulation.
> Some game would look pretty good on this, perhaps port to the 3DS is required, would make sense some day!


i want to see metroid and zelda on it lol


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 10, 2016)

Can someone at least try to mirror/create a backup of this thing? Y'know, for when Nintendo sees this and grabs the DCMA hammer.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 10, 2016)

I would love to see this be a downloadable emulator.


----------



## TecXero (Mar 10, 2016)

Huh, it's not something I'd use, but it's neat none the less. I hope the project goes well for him.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Mar 10, 2016)

i want a 3ds port XD


----------



## Raylight (Mar 10, 2016)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> i want a 3ds port XD


n3ds will have UNITY support soon who knows


----------



## MontyQ (Mar 10, 2016)

it's kind of like paper mario on wii how it flips from 2d to 3d


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 10, 2016)

How does this work? It can't be automatic. He'd have to write a function that recognizes objects on a 2D plain, a difficult task by itself. But then converting 2D objects into 3D? There's no way this is a real emulator. He must have remade all the sprites and textures in 3D and edited the code of the games.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 10, 2016)

THIS IS THE GREATEST THING EVER! For reals. This looks fucking awesome


----------



## ric. (Mar 10, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> How does this work? It can't be automatic. He'd have to write a function that recognizes objects on a 2D plain, a difficult task by itself. But then converting 2D objects into 3D? There's no way this is a real emulator. He must have remade all the sprites and textures in 3D and edited the code of the games.


Except it is and you can load ROMs into it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 10, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> How does this work? It can't be automatic. He'd have to write a function that recognizes objects on a 2D plain, a difficult task by itself. But then converting 2D objects into 3D? There's no way this is a real emulator. He must have remade all the sprites and textures in 3D and edited the code of the games.


I imagine it has to have support coded in specifically for Super Mario Bros in order to make it recognize different objects as what shape they are (pipes being cylindrical, blocks being squares etc) as I don't see how it could guess that with any sort of accuracy. That probably means it won't work very well with most other games, however I'd love to see some screenshots/videos of other games being ran on it.


----------



## weiff (Mar 10, 2016)

This is the same concept as the voxel engine here:



However from there it looks like some specific sprite work was done, there is nothing to prove that the emulator does not have a sprite database available. Logistically this could make a quick internet call to a location that has the voxelized textures and download them for use(since they would be very small). Not what it is actually doing... but possible.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 10, 2016)

weiff said:


> This is the same concept as the voxel engine here:
> 
> 
> 
> However from there it looks like some specific sprite work was done, there is nothing to prove that the emulator does not have a sprite database available. Logistically this could make a quick internet call to a location that has the voxelized textures and download them for use(since they would be very small). Not what it is actually doing... but possible.



where is the programs page im getting useless clutter in google search


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 10, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/3dnes-play-nes-in-3d.417971/ < The (presumed) dev made his own thread for this a few days ago, I imagine he'd answer some of these questions.

@geod80


----------



## Prans (Mar 10, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/3dnes-play-nes-in-3d.417971/ < The (presumed) dev made his own thread for this a few days ago, I imagine he'd answer some of these questions.
> 
> @geod80


Gotta update this!


----------



## seam (Mar 10, 2016)

weiff said:


> This is the same concept as the voxel engine here:
> 
> 
> 
> However from there it looks like some specific sprite work was done, there is nothing to prove that the emulator does not have a sprite database available. Logistically this could make a quick internet call to a location that has the voxelized textures and download them for use(since they would be very small). Not what it is actually doing... but possible.




Yes, this was released quite some time ago for linux by plotor. i even talked to him about a windows port at one point.. that was what.. 2 years ago

edit: yea it looks like his original page and forums are gone https://sites.google.com/site/procyonsjj/home/fce3d


----------



## raystriker (Mar 10, 2016)

OT
How is Mario running backwards in the video o.O
Render error?


----------



## seam (Mar 10, 2016)

raystriker said:


> OT
> How is Mario running backwards in the video o.O
> Render error?


lol no its not an error, its a trick you can do


----------



## raystriker (Mar 10, 2016)

seam said:


> lol no its not an error, its a trick you can do


Never played the NES game :guilty:
I guess he's just showing off


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 10, 2016)

ric. said:


> Except it is and you can load ROMs into it.





weiff said:


> This is the same concept as the voxel engine here:
> 
> 
> 
> However from there it looks like some specific sprite work was done, there is nothing to prove that the emulator does not have a sprite database available. Logistically this could make a quick internet call to a location that has the voxelized textures and download them for use(since they would be very small). Not what it is actually doing... but possible.



http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/03/how-a-new-emulator-generates-3d-scenes-from-2d-nes-games/


----------



## leon315 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moon walker!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks crazy!


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Mar 10, 2016)

Well it didnt work on my pc...cant start webgl even with firefox.

Can someone try maniac mansion and post a vid"


----------



## cots (Mar 10, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/03/how-a-new-emulator-generates-3d-scenes-from-2d-nes-games/



Yeah, I read this on Ars a few days ago. Cool stuff.


----------



## KingBlank (Mar 11, 2016)

This is similar to what I'd been hoping 3ds emulators to achieve - except I just want to be able to render the different render layers at different 3D heights.
GBA games for example use a bunch of video layers that you can enable/disable in most gba emulators.


----------



## Doran754 (Mar 11, 2016)

Any word on if this will work with 360 controller support


----------



## LoganK93 (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone actually gotten this to work personally? It just throws a lot of errors at me, even just using his demo rom. I kind of got it to load once, but the "textures" were all garbled and then it just crashed lol


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 11, 2016)

This looks promising, hope the guy continues.


----------



## Catastrophic (Mar 12, 2016)

Can't wait to try out Rad Racer with 3D mode enabled... In 3D!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2016)

shamzie said:


> Any word on if this will work with 360 controller support


Use joy2key


----------



## SMG5 (Mar 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> How does this work? It can't be automatic. He'd have to write a function that recognizes objects on a 2D plain, a difficult task by itself. But then converting 2D objects into 3D? There's no way this is a real emulator. He must have remade all the sprites and textures in 3D and edited the code of the games.


Yeah, must be a special program itself, not a ROM that is a completely different program ten the game on his PC instead of it being real. Created, just a progeram


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2016)

SMG5 said:


> Yeah, must be a special program itself, not a ROM that is a completely different program ten the game on his PC instead of it being real. Created, just a progeram


Could you please repeat that?...


----------



## LoganK93 (Mar 14, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Could you please repeat that?...


Ahem, allow me. "Yes, it must be a special program which is self contained, not a rom that is being actively read and translated to 3D, but rather a separate program that reads which "scene" it should load from an external source that matches said rom, instead of it creating the polygons live. It is just a program, not an emulator."

Basically he thinks the roms "unlock" a programmed from scratch version of each game, where the 3D assets such as pipes and bullets are pre-made models built into the program. He would also be wrong.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> Ahem, allow me. "Yes, it must be a special program which is self contained, not a rom that is being actively read and translated to 3D, but rather a separate program that reads which "scene" it should load from an external source that matches said rom, instead of it creating the polygons live. It is just a program, not an emulator."
> 
> Basically he thinks the roms "unlock" a programmed from scratch version of each game, where the 3D assets such as pipes and bullets are pre-made models built into the program. He would also be wrong.


Actually, if that's what he's saying, I'm guessing he's not far off (unless you have the technical know-how to say otherwise, because, I'm just speculating based off of what I can see). Since it seems as though it can differentiate between a circular pipe and a square block, for instance, there probably are already some reference models that the emulator wraps the sprites around to create a texture


----------



## bradzx (Mar 21, 2016)

I am only say two words.  20% cooler.


----------



## lonzodavis (Mar 29, 2016)

I saw this in the other thread, this is a cool way to replay Super Mario Bros in 3d like this, very nice.


----------



## geod80 (Jun 5, 2016)

In-game real-time editing feature - Let your imagination fly up to the sky 
Part 1:


----------



## Touko White (Jun 5, 2016)

@geod80 Will this work with Windows XP? I'm running VirtualBox with XP, because it's my favourite OS, just want to check if it will (how much do you like XP by the way?).


----------



## hii915 (Jun 5, 2016)

Touko White said:


> @geod80 Will this work with Windows XP? I'm running VirtualBox with XP, because it's my favourite OS, just want to check if it will (how much do you like XP by the way?).


Sorry to break it to you but xp is dead


----------



## Touko White (Jun 5, 2016)

hii915 said:


> Sorry to break it to you but xp is dead


Doesn't mean can't be developed plus POSready2009 means updates still get now is dead??


----------



## geod80 (Jun 6, 2016)

To answer your questions:
- 3DNes supports game-pads by default - tested with a 2003 logitech precision controller and a xbox 360 one
- I have not tried it myself. But as long as Unity still supports x86 build, 3dnes should run on WinXp without problem


----------



## hii915 (Jun 6, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Doesn't mean can't be developed plus POSready2009 means updates still get now is dead??


you have a point but it still should not be used as a daily driver


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 6, 2016)

hii915 said:


> you have a point but it still should not be used as a daily driver


They're not using that as a daily driver, they're using it as a VM on OS X


----------



## hii915 (Jun 6, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> They're not using that as a daily driver, they're using it as a VM on OS X


Oh that makes more sence


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

I actually do use XP around the same level I use OS X on this machine.
Because it's such a great OS and I will always loving it!
Hell, I'm typing this, from the unreleased Neptune, with IE 5, as a joke.

BTW, I'm a she.


----------

